# When the L1-B visa runs out



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

When the 5 years under the L1-B runs out and you have to be out of the country for 1 year., is there anyway around this. My son will have graduated from High School and would be looking to go to college, but won't be able to as we have to be out of the country.
Any advice would be appreciated, we are trying to stay as we have settled and love it here in North Carolina.
Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mask59 said:


> When the 5 years under the L1-B runs out and you have to be out of the country for 1 year., is there anyway around this. My son will have graduated from High School and would be looking to go to college, but won't be able to as we have to be out of the country.
> Any advice would be appreciated, we are trying to stay as we have settled and love it here in North Carolina.
> Anyone else having this problem??


Is your company sponsoring you for permanent residence?


----------



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Is your company sponsoring you for permanent residence?


Yes, they are about to apply for the Green Card. My application was delayed one year due to economic climate.
Have tried to get an H1, but don't qualify under their rules regarding status of job.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mask59 said:


> Yes, they are about to apply for the Green Card. My application was delayed one year due to economic climate.
> Have tried to get an H1, but don't qualify under their rules regarding status of job.


As you note, the usual is to jump to H!b where you can get extensions as long as Labor Certification is through. You may have to take the year off if there's no other option. What are the company's immigration attorneys saying?


----------



## mask59 (Aug 28, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> As you note, the usual is to jump to H!b where you can get extensions as long as Labor Certification is through. You may have to take the year off if there's no other option. What are the company's immigration attorneys saying?


Fragomen the Attorneys are saying that Green Card processing for L1- B visas are now only processing applications for June 2002. I have a neighbour who is at stage 3 of the process and he may have to wait another 4 years for his card.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

mask59 said:


> Fragomen the Attorneys are saying that Green Card processing for L1- B visas are now only processing applications for June 2002. I have a neighbour who is at stage 3 of the process and he may have to wait another 4 years for his card.


You can follow the official publication here: Visa Bulletin

Scroll down to the Employment-Based table, and you are Category 3. As they don't publish the number of people already in the line, it's impossible to tell how long your wait will be. But it gives an idea of the wait.


----------

